# THERE IS A CURE FOR COVID-19....START TODAY AND TELL THE DAMN GOVERNOR TO OPEN SCHOOLS !!!!!



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

*ONCE AGAIN THE TRUTH COMES OUT.......!*
*
AND THIS TIME IT'S AN AFRICAN DOCTOR AND A " WOMAN ".....!

TELL THE GOVERNOR AND THE TEACHERS UNION TO OPEN THE SCHOOLS....!
*
*THIS IS SOOOO POWERFUL....!!!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287833184407822336
QUIT PLAYING POLITICS WITH AMERICA'S/CALIFORNIA'S CHILDREN.....!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

You are both stupid.









						Trump Retweets COVID-19 Video Yanked By Social Media For Pushing Fake Cure
					

Trump was on a pro-hydroxychloroquine retweet tear.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are both stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You cite a " Yahoo " article in support of your remark....full of lies...!*
*
I retort that you have not only given up on using any valid data, you 
constantly display your lack of ANY cognitive thinking by
displaying every trait of a paid troll that holds his " Funnel Mouth "
wide open to ingest the CRAP spewed from the left and post it
daily at the direction of your " Handlers "......
*
*YOU ARE A SAD REPRESENTATION OF AN AMERICAN CITIZEN.....IF YOU EVEN ARE !!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You cite a " Yahoo " article in support of your remark....full of lies...!*
> 
> *I retort that you have not only given up on using any valid data, you
> constantly display your lack of ANY cognitive thinking by
> ...


It's the same message as all the other outlets are airing so it's not the messenger. You are an idiot Q-boy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the same message as all the other outlets are airing so it's not the messenger. You are an idiot Q-boy.


*You Poop Poop " Boy " are the Idiot....*
*
You have NOT cited any evidence to support your inane posts....
*
*Keep going....you are making an utter FOOL of yourself....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You cite a " Yahoo " article in support of your remark....full of lies...!*
> 
> *I retort that you have not only given up on using any valid data, you
> constantly display your lack of ANY cognitive thinking by
> ...


*ALIEN DNA = REPUBLICANS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *ALIEN DNA = REPUBLICANS*



*At least Republicans aren't considered the " Forefathers of Slavery/KKK "....!

Own your past as that's a big step in the correct direction...!*


----------

